# landed in Canberra!!



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

hi all,
Its been 10 days exactly since I landed in Canberra. we are thoroughly enjoying it. A quick snap shot. we were lucky enough to rent a shared place - 2 rooms with attached bath with another family before we landed so we were spared hotels. Hubby landed and built a network of friends in short order, used his US driving license to get an Aussie one - having an address helped a lot, bought a car, got a job all in 3 weeks (thanks to God's grace and a lot of applications!). we landed 3 weeks later - and we rented our own place immediately - we basically went through the rental websites and direct owners for rentals. we were flexible on bond and rent so we got this neat townhouse 3 bed 2 bath, tiny patio and tiny garden in front. public transport is reasonable though Bangalore's frequent AC service has me spoilt. hubby uses the car so i have been getting familiar with the city using buses - and city is v accessible with 15 mn frequency for buses. 
Clothes, food is cheap. Bakery products seem wildly expensive in proportion to Bangalore even though quality is the same. Schools seem really nice, inclusive, focused on value system than scores only - and naplan tests and myschool.edu.au is godsent to check on academic training etc.
Had lots of issues with the immunization records transcription process. if your kid has lived overseas you need to get his immunization record on the national registry and that is tedious - a GP has to first check him, do nothing but pass it on the nurse, who then gives him essential vaccinations that he has missed and then fill in a long form and submit to the national immunization registry after which you can admit your child to school. weather is cold and wet - but I can deal with that. I did not like the Canberra Museum and Gallery - v disappointing - i would say the only lowlight of the city. Good news is my son loves it here and he seems perpetually on high energy and joyous.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Did i ever tell you how proud I am of you.. and how happy this thread makes me? 
Go Girl 
Have you started looking or not yet?


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad to know that things worked for you and your hubby so well , wish you all the best ........


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome news  glad all is going well with you & best of luck for the future. One more thing, dont compare stuff in Aus with India, it will cost higher


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Aurita said:


> hi all,
> Its been 10 days exactly since I landed in Canberra. we are thoroughly enjoying it. ................. Good news is my son loves it here and he seems perpetually on high energy and joyous.


good to know that u r happy n things r working out fine for u...keep us posted on the same.


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Aurita said:


> hi all,
> Its been 10 days exactly since I landed in Canberra. we are thoroughly enjoying it. A quick snap shot. we were lucky enough to rent a shared place - 2 rooms with attached bath with another family before we landed so we were spared hotels. Hubby landed and built a network of friends in short order, used his US driving license to get an Aussie one - having an address helped a lot, bought a car, got a job all in 3 weeks (thanks to God's grace and a lot of applications!). we landed 3 weeks later - and we rented our own place immediately - we basically went through the rental websites and direct owners for rentals. we were flexible on bond and rent so we got this neat townhouse 3 bed 2 bath, tiny patio and tiny garden in front. public transport is reasonable though Bangalore's frequent AC service has me spoilt. hubby uses the car so i have been getting familiar with the city using buses - and city is v accessible with 15 mn frequency for buses.
> Clothes, food is cheap. Bakery products seem wildly expensive in proportion to Bangalore even though quality is the same. Schools seem really nice, inclusive, focused on value system than scores only - and naplan tests and myschool.edu.au is godsent to check on academic training etc.
> Had lots of issues with the immunization records transcription process. if your kid has lived overseas you need to get his immunization record on the national registry and that is tedious - a GP has to first check him, do nothing but pass it on the nurse, who then gives him essential vaccinations that he has missed and then fill in a long form and submit to the national immunization registry after which you can admit your child to school. weather is cold and wet - but I can deal with that. I did not like the Canberra Museum and Gallery - v disappointing - i would say the only lowlight of the city. Good news is my son loves it here and he seems perpetually on high energy and joyous.


Hello,

Feels really nice to hear a success story !!

Please share on "How did you search job/house ? Any general tips on job/house search" 

Thanks,
kk


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi kkozdream
for the house, I basically went through every single possible rental website, approached the owners directly and also approached agents - with agents the issue looked more complicated since you really needed to have a job. But with owners I usually sent information about us, assurance of our bank assets and that we would show actual bank statements if required, readiness to pay a hefty bond
Regarding job, having a residential address and a local driving license, and being flexible to take anything. my husband literally went for any job whatsoever despite being a PhD from a premier indian univ in chemical technologist, as we knew what we were getting into becoming migrants in a new country and we do believe that its good to do any kind of job and take care of your family. we were lucky too i believe. having said that, its still a tight situation, and a far contrast from India where money was certainly never an issue - now I have to think a lot before giving my son any treats. 
I believe patience and perseverance are essential especially if you are a niche player in the job market - i am a technology strategist.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Great Aurita....

Frist of all.. let me thank you for sparing time and discussing your experience in Australia with us, It is encouraging for many who are planning their movement to Oz to go through your post. 

We are happy to learn that luck favoured you and your family. Wish you you all good luck. 
Keep writing here.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mr India, 

the jury is still out. my OH is not yet convinced this was the best move as he is the one who has to go to work in 4 degrees centigrade while I get to sit in a warm home, so i like australia more But as per friends and my own gut feel, save approximately for $ 700 pw for about 4-5 months + extra for bond for your rent. Prepare to slog it out, don't lose heart. change your resume if you can (i have not been able to do a good job on this but i have been told even my govt. recruitment agencies that its best to water down your CV for specific roles) 

also, check out the univ accommodation sites. oddly enough you get some great deals in univ sites. for Canberra I checked out ANU and univ of Canberra housing - and its not really only for students. owners directly advertise there. it should be the same for other cities

additionally before i came, everyone told me no one will give you a shared accommodation to a couple with a child but people did. you only need it for a month or two and you have to hunt hard but you can get it. worst case, rent 2 rooms on sharing basis but its cheaper than a hotel and easier to get things done - you need an address for many of the govt. processes like centerlink, medicare, driving license. and as my oh said, get a driving license asap - that is a life line since a lot of odd jobs are given to those with one. 

on the flip side, Australia is not only multi-cultural but also not ghetto-ised. people of different cultures live every where. and I have never faced any issues - they are very friendly and good hearted folks here. so if we do manage to cross the 4 years, I will be quite happy to be a dual citizen of two wonderful countries.. as long as there is no cricket match - then i will just hide under somewhere


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow it's great to hear your story - you've accomplished a lot in short period of time. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Aurita for adding an update here. Trust, we all had gone through hardship during initial phases of settling wherever we are now. And we anticipate the same to be in Australia as well. 

Thanks for sharing your experience here and I really wish you guys stay there, and keep sharing experiences here with us. 

We are planning to move early nest year.
Best Regards

Randhir Singh


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Satpal....
Are u in AUS now? If not, when are u planning to go there?

Gopal



satpal123 said:


> Awesome news  glad all is going well with you & best of luck for the future. One more thing, dont compare stuff in Aus with India, it will cost higher


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Aurita , 

Thanks for sharing your experience , posts like this are always gives us a chance to judge the situation over there , with u a good luck again


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Really Inspiring Aurita.. Thanks for the share..
All the best for everything..


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Aurita said:


> hi all,
> Its been 10 days exactly since I landed in Canberra. we are thoroughly enjoying it. A quick snap shot. we were lucky enough to rent a shared place - 2 rooms with attached bath with another family before we landed so we were spared hotels. Hubby landed and built a network of friends in short order, used his US driving license to get an Aussie one - having an address helped a lot, bought a car, got a job all in 3 weeks (thanks to God's grace and a lot of applications!). we landed 3 weeks later - and we rented our own place immediately - we basically went through the rental websites and direct owners for rentals. we were flexible on bond and rent so we got this neat townhouse 3 bed 2 bath, tiny patio and tiny garden in front. public transport is reasonable though Bangalore's frequent AC service has me spoilt. hubby uses the car so i have been getting familiar with the city using buses - and city is v accessible with 15 mn frequency for buses.
> Clothes, food is cheap. Bakery products seem wildly expensive in proportion to Bangalore even though quality is the same. Schools seem really nice, inclusive, focused on value system than scores only - and naplan tests and myschool.edu.au is godsent to check on academic training etc.
> Had lots of issues with the immunization records transcription process. if your kid has lived overseas you need to get his immunization record on the national registry and that is tedious - a GP has to first check him, do nothing but pass it on the nurse, who then gives him essential vaccinations that he has missed and then fill in a long form and submit to the national immunization registry after which you can admit your child to school. weather is cold and wet - but I can deal with that. I did not like the Canberra Museum and Gallery - v disappointing - i would say the only lowlight of the city. Good news is my son loves it here and he seems perpetually on high energy and joyous.



CONGRATS!!!!

for settling in so quickly . you are a confident and focused person, you know exactly where you are going. once again all the best.


----------



## miszy (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Aurita!

Thats good to hear. My husband and I are planning to be there in August just in time for him to teach in University of Canberra. How many days it is for you to find good house rental? We will be provided by the university for 2 weeks for our accomodation. We got notice that 50 to 70 days our things will be there from movers so I guess it will be a quite adventure for us. I hope will have the same success of finding a good one too near the university so it might be around Bruce or belconnen area.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

*next update on Canberra*

Hi, 
Sorry about the extreme delay in responding. But I have been swamped with a lot of the job hunting, housework and my own outings with my son..

To answer your question, and I hope its still relevant, I would say if you have a good amount of $ with you as bond and do your hunting early on, (the best two sites are allhomes.com.au and realestate.com.au) and if you also bring your past rental records, and meet with the real estate agents, it should not take you more than 2 weeks. to my mind, the ones who don't get it by then, either are constraint by the bond $ or are doing something wrong. 
Bruce is a lovely area - Belconnen too but that is more crowded. If you need any help just send me a PM and I can send you my local no and I can help with the local stuff. Hopefully by now you already have what you need!  

regards
Aurita 





miszy said:


> Hi Aurita!
> 
> Thats good to hear. My husband and I are planning to be there in August just in time for him to teach in University of Canberra. How many days it is for you to find good house rental? We will be provided by the university for 2 weeks for our accomodation. We got notice that 50 to 70 days our things will be there from movers so I guess it will be a quite adventure for us. I hope will have the same success of finding a good one too near the university so it might be around Bruce or belconnen area.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

*A more recent update*

Hi Everyone,
thought you would like to know this stuff...
So I have a job. After about a month of doing things wrong (wrong kind of resume and cover letter as per Australia, wrong way of applying) I finally landed a very nice role as office manager in a local Aus Engineering firm. I am enjoying the role and the work atmosphere is very much like my last organisation.
Those who come from more relaxed environments must keep in mind that Aussie work culture at least from my one job experience is more stringent and you need to be v heads down to build your credibility. Once you have that, you can really mould the role the way you want to and reach for better things.

Canberra has really cold winters so if you are coming from India, try to send by registered post all your essential winter stuff (lots of warm thermals and some sweaters which I feel are priced better in India with the same quality) you can buy your warm coat locally at the local low priced shops since India does not have those of a good enough quality. And try to bring the electronic items like mixer grinder and spices in your actual luggage. 

If anyone is in Canberra and needs a hand in doing up their CV or any other help and are Expat forum members, email me for help  - my way of giving back!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wait till i get my visa aurita... u will regret offering help


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for updating, keep an eye out for Canberra questions as we have members in SYD, MEL but not too many in other cities and certainly Canberra is a viable option for new migrants. The Winters are definitely colder than SYD and many parts of MEL as well, but you'll enjoy the Spring/Summer alot, not too long to go (about 1 month it'll be just fine). 



Aurita said:


> Hi Everyone,
> thought you would like to know this stuff...
> So I have a job. After about a month of doing things wrong (wrong kind of resume and cover letter as per Australia, wrong way of applying) I finally landed a very nice role as office manager in a local Aus Engineering firm. I am enjoying the role and the work atmosphere is very much like my last organisation.
> Those who come from more relaxed environments must keep in mind that Aussie work culture at least from my one job experience is more stringent and you need to be v heads down to build your credibility. Once you have that, you can really mould the role the way you want to and reach for better things.
> ...


----------



## n30nra1n (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the posts here, my family and I are flying out to Canberra in Sep this year so all info is welcome right now


----------



## pooja_7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dear Aurita

Hope all is well at your end. Well my spouse and I are planning on moving to Canberra shortly. We have completed our pcc and are scheduled for the Medicals next week. As everybody here on the Forum, we have questions on where to begin once we land there.. this forum has helped answer a few questions..I am into Human Resources and was wondering about my job prospects in Canberra.


----------



## n30nra1n (Mar 5, 2011)

pooja_7 said:


> Dear Aurita
> 
> Hope all is well at your end. Well my spouse and I are planning on moving to Canberra shortly. We have completed our pcc and are scheduled for the Medicals next week. As everybody here on the Forum, we have questions on where to begin once we land there.. this forum has helped answer a few questions..I am into Human Resources and was wondering about my job prospects in Canberra.


Just a note to say my wife is also in HR and although we have only just been looking round this weekend there appears to be plenty of jobs, what level are you at (adviser, officer, manager etc) and do you specialize at all in something like Employment Law.

My wife is a Group HR Manager but she is thinking of starting a grade down just so that she can learn the differences in practices and laws etc.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi pooja, welcome to the forum

i have researched a lot about canberra.. we were to move ther but now we have different plans, i do have a lot of friends there.. 

best is to check job portals, whoever i spoke to, they all directed us in that direction.. i think job portals in AU are taken much more seriously than those in India 

Cheers


----------



## pooja_7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dear Anj

Thanks for the reply. I'll stay in touch with u as we get through the process. Just curious to know, is there any reason why u opted out of moving to Canberra.. I hope we are making the right move to relocate there.




anj1976 said:


> hi pooja, welcome to the forum
> 
> i have researched a lot about canberra.. we were to move ther but now we have different plans, i do have a lot of friends there..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Aurita said:


> hi all,
> Its been 10 days exactly since I landed in Canberra. we are thoroughly enjoying it. A quick snap shot. we were lucky enough to rent a shared place - 2 rooms with attached bath with another family before we landed so we were spared hotels. Hubby landed and built a network of friends in short order, used his US driving license to get an Aussie one - having an address helped a lot, bought a car, got a job all in 3 weeks (thanks to God's grace and a lot of applications!). we landed 3 weeks later - and we rented our own place immediately - we basically went through the rental websites and direct owners for rentals. we were flexible on bond and rent so we got this neat townhouse 3 bed 2 bath, tiny patio and tiny garden in front. public transport is reasonable though Bangalore's frequent AC service has me spoilt. hubby uses the car so i have been getting familiar with the city using buses - and city is v accessible with 15 mn frequency for buses.
> Clothes, food is cheap. Bakery products seem wildly expensive in proportion to Bangalore even though quality is the same. Schools seem really nice, inclusive, focused on value system than scores only - and naplan tests and myschool.edu.au is godsent to check on academic training etc.
> Had lots of issues with the immunization records transcription process. if your kid has lived overseas you need to get his immunization record on the national registry and that is tedious - a GP has to first check him, do nothing but pass it on the nurse, who then gives him essential vaccinations that he has missed and then fill in a long form and submit to the national immunization registry after which you can admit your child to school. weather is cold and wet - but I can deal with that. I did not like the Canberra Museum and Gallery - v disappointing - i would say the only lowlight of the city. Good news is my son loves it here and he seems perpetually on high energy and joyous.



Hi aurita,
Congrats for the happy and uneventful transition to Ozland. Do keep us posted about any new developments there. Also did you shift from bangalore to Aus?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pooja we were going on ACT sponsored but when we got our visa it is not 176 but 175 which is to our benefit. Canberra, from what I have heard is beautiful, laid back, small, quiet. perfect for us but unfortunately there are not many jobs in canberra in IT. Had we got a 176 on our passport, we would have moved to canberra happily. Just exploring options, you never know, we might just end up in Canberra


----------



## pooja_7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply. I am on the Manager Caliber but I guess I'll have to step down as mentioned in your reply to understand the practices followed there. I'll consider myself lucky if i get to work in the Human Resources area. 



n30nra1n said:


> Just a note to say my wife is also in HR and although we have only just been looking round this weekend there appears to be plenty of jobs, what level are you at (adviser, officer, manager etc) and do you specialize at all in something like Employment Law.
> 
> My wife is a Group HR Manager but she is thinking of starting a grade down just so that she can learn the differences in practices and laws etc.


----------



## pooja_7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wishin you good luck! 



anj1976 said:


> pooja we were going on ACT sponsored but when we got our visa it is not 176 but 175 which is to our benefit. Canberra, from what I have heard is beautiful, laid back, small, quiet. perfect for us but unfortunately there are not many jobs in canberra in IT. Had we got a 176 on our passport, we would have moved to canberra happily. Just exploring options, you never know, we might just end up in Canberra


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*Congrats*

Hi Aurita

Congrats on your move!
we are also trying for ACT Sponsorship shortly ....keeping fingers crossed
Where in Bangalore are u from? I grew up and got married etc in BLR though currently in Gurgaon.
Canberra does seem really nice and glad you are liking it... keep us posted on how things go.... will be a gr8 sources of motivation for us!

Sunita




Aurita said:


> hi all,
> Its been 10 days exactly since I landed in Canberra. we are thoroughly enjoying it. A quick snap shot. we were lucky enough to rent a shared place - 2 rooms with attached bath with another family before we landed so we were spared hotels. Hubby landed and built a network of friends in short order, used his US driving license to get an Aussie one - having an address helped a lot, bought a car, got a job all in 3 weeks (thanks to God's grace and a lot of applications!). we landed 3 weeks later - and we rented our own place immediately - we basically went through the rental websites and direct owners for rentals. we were flexible on bond and rent so we got this neat townhouse 3 bed 2 bath, tiny patio and tiny garden in front. public transport is reasonable though Bangalore's frequent AC service has me spoilt. hubby uses the car so i have been getting familiar with the city using buses - and city is v accessible with 15 mn frequency for buses.
> Clothes, food is cheap. Bakery products seem wildly expensive in proportion to Bangalore even though quality is the same. Schools seem really nice, inclusive, focused on value system than scores only - and naplan tests and myschool.edu.au is godsent to check on academic training etc.
> Had lots of issues with the immunization records transcription process. if your kid has lived overseas you need to get his immunization record on the national registry and that is tedious - a GP has to first check him, do nothing but pass it on the nurse, who then gives him essential vaccinations that he has missed and then fill in a long form and submit to the national immunization registry after which you can admit your child to school. weather is cold and wet - but I can deal with that. I did not like the Canberra Museum and Gallery - v disappointing - i would say the only lowlight of the city. Good news is my son loves it here and he seems perpetually on high energy and joyous.


----------



## Cini (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Aurita,

Thanks a lot for the inspiring update from you.This gives a lot of optimism to the migrants who are planning to land there including us.I see that you have planned everything well and executed it with same vigor.Kudos..:clap2:
All the best for your Aussie life 

A couple of queries..We are moving to Melbourne by May..
I heard that applying jobs from offshore and arranging interviews before coming there doesn't work out much and job search after arrival is the only way....
is it true..
Also, I have a daughter studying in I std now and her final term will finish by this April ...By the time we come there in May, our daughter would be ready for II std,but would have missed around 4 months as per the school term there which starts in February.will this lead to her being admitted again to I std or something..I mean in India we do face issues like that..

Regards
Cini



Aurita said:


> hi all,
> Its been 10 days exactly since I landed in Canberra. we are thoroughly enjoying it. A quick snap shot. we were lucky enough to rent a shared place - 2 rooms with attached bath with another family before we landed so we were spared hotels. Hubby landed and built a network of friends in short order, used his US driving license to get an Aussie one - having an address helped a lot, bought a car, got a job all in 3 weeks (thanks to God's grace and a lot of applications!). we landed 3 weeks later - and we rented our own place immediately - we basically went through the rental websites and direct owners for rentals. we were flexible on bond and rent so we got this neat townhouse 3 bed 2 bath, tiny patio and tiny garden in front. public transport is reasonable though Bangalore's frequent AC service has me spoilt. hubby uses the car so i have been getting familiar with the city using buses - and city is v accessible with 15 mn frequency for buses.
> Clothes, food is cheap. Bakery products seem wildly expensive in proportion to Bangalore even though quality is the same. Schools seem really nice, inclusive, focused on value system than scores only - and naplan tests and myschool.edu.au is godsent to check on academic training etc.
> Had lots of issues with the immunization records transcription process. if your kid has lived overseas you need to get his immunization record on the national registry and that is tedious - a GP has to first check him, do nothing but pass it on the nurse, who then gives him essential vaccinations that he has missed and then fill in a long form and submit to the national immunization registry after which you can admit your child to school. weather is cold and wet - but I can deal with that. I did not like the Canberra Museum and Gallery - v disappointing - i would say the only lowlight of the city. Good news is my son loves it here and he seems perpetually on high energy and joyous.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Cini, and everyone, 
I have not been checking expat forum since I have been rather busy with 3 job changes in the last 7 months. But now that I feel a little more at ease, i am available for any info I can share. 

On your query specifically Cini about schooling - I would really recommend a totally different mind set to the one that we are brought up with. I was dissappointed with my son's first school which had a nice building, lots of funding from the Govt as its in a new area but did not have the quality teachers and attention that I was looking for. Lovely teachers but my son was getting bored in class and was also being bullied. Complaints led to desultory actions. I checked out NAPLAN and requested one of the best public schools as per sheer scores (yes, I know that academic scores are not the only measure of education) but the school we finally selected is really good with a lot of care from the staff sp the principal. 
So I would say, just go with the flow, don't worry about the loss of 4 months or so and instead choose a really good school - i.e. try to get into a priority area for the best schools

regarding jobs, on the flip side, someone told me that if you are at a certain level and you enter the job market you have to start from the bottom which was completely true for me - I started as a project administrator and gen dogsbody for a tiny engineering firm, then applied for a job in a Unv in an officers position and then 7 months later applied for a managerial role - So if you work hard, and try hard, and of course if lady luck favours you, you can get back into your space. the pace of life is slow and comfortable here... 

Hope this provides people with help and trust in themselves and their destiny.


----------



## dswan (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Aurita

Great post and many thanks for sharing your experiences about the migration to the new place... 

Come Jan 2012 and we shall be heading to Canberra...!!

Heard that the Jan,Feb & March are the toughest times to get a rental as the University semester begins and many of them begin the new jobs during the start of the new year....?

It'll be of great help if you can assist/guide to any of the specific queries. Request you to pl do connect...

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## dswan (Nov 14, 2011)

Edited.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Aurita said:


> Hi Cini, and everyone,
> On your query specifically Cini about schooling - I would really recommend a totally different mind set to the one that we are brought up with. I was dissappointed with my son's first school which had a nice building, lots of funding from the Govt as its in a new area but did not have the quality teachers and attention that I was looking for. Lovely teachers but my son was getting bored in class and was also being bullied. Complaints led to desultory actions. I checked out NAPLAN and requested one of the best public schools as per sheer scores (yes, I know that academic scores are not the only measure of education) but the school we finally selected is really good with a lot of care from the staff sp the principal.


Great post, very encouraging. I'm curious though - what was your son being bullied for? And what form does this bullying usually take?


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

aurita.. i really appreciate your concern and your sharin of information...
we are also a small family of 3 and are planning to apply for state nomination for ACT as my husband is a Sales professional with over 10 yrs of experience.. i wonder if you could pm me your email so that i can get some guidance from u ... 
i want to know abt the initial funds that are required to get settled there and a lot more things.. as this position is closed now.. so we will be applying after july when the new intake of application will begin.. 
hope to have a reply from u soon 

Take care


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Aurita said:


> Hi Mr India,
> 
> the jury is still out. my OH is not yet convinced this was the best move as he is the one who has to go to work in 4 degrees centigrade while I get to sit in a warm home, so i like australia more But as per friends and my own gut feel, save approximately for $ 700 pw for about 4-5 months + extra for bond for your rent. Prepare to slog it out, don't lose heart. change your resume if you can (i have not been able to do a good job on this but i have been told even my govt. recruitment agencies that its best to water down your CV for specific roles)
> 
> ...



Hi, as everyone has mentioned here, your story is really inspring. Considering the time frame, are you still in Canberra? 
I have to apply for my Visa, but i am getting apprehensive about the move.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Could someone please advice on the education in Canberra? I have a 5 yr old daughter and looking for schools .. whiich one is good.. public schools or catholic school. What are the fees they charge? 

I heard public schools are free and catholic schools are very reasonable (do they have free education like public schools).

please advice???


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Ani.Pepe

Welcome to the Bush Capital. I am sure you will love it as much as we do 

All Public schools are really good for Primary school esp. Private/Catholic schools are expensive and I personally feel no different from the Public Schooling at the Primary school level, schooling is free with an annual voluntary contribution of usually $75 -$100.

You can check Happiness Where Learning Begins to compare schools.

PM your contact details and we can catch up on phone.

Sunita


Ani.pepe said:


> Could someone please advice on the education in Canberra? I have a 5 yr old daughter and looking for schools .. whiich one is good.. public schools or catholic school. What are the fees they charge?
> 
> I heard public schools are free and catholic schools are very reasonable (do they have free education like public schools).
> 
> please advice???


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Ani.Pepe
> 
> Welcome to the Bush Capital. I am sure you will love it as much as we do
> 
> ...


Thanks Sunita


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Ani.Pepe
> 
> Welcome to the Bush Capital. I am sure you will love it as much as we do
> 
> ...


Hi Sunita, 

This is really a good info. 
May i share my contact details with you too please? 
from the msg above, it looks like you are already in ACT. Am i right?


----------

